# Random Massive light blasts from 580Exii



## wickidwombat (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been using 580exii flashes for quite a while now
they have always worked pretty well, I have 6 of them
on the weekend at a wedding 2 of these started randomly dumping massive flash blasts out
(so much that it seems more powerfull than even a full power blast)
anyone else had this happen? any idea what it is
this has only happened in an on camera flash application, the same flashes hooked up to odins seem
to behave themselves,
it was also happening on 5Dmk2 and mk3 bodies


----------



## RGF (Mar 11, 2013)

occasionally I get an significantly (+2 stops) over exposed from flash


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 11, 2013)

"Random Massive light blasts" ....sounds like a gamma ray death star!!!


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 11, 2013)

Make sure you have wireless trigger disabled on the flash. If someone else happens to use the same channel on their camera, the flash will meter and fire based on the other camera as well.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Mar 11, 2013)

I had that with one of my 580EXII it fired a powerfull flash and lost the connection to the camera. 
Detached it and but it back on and it was good again. 

It was in opticalmastermode an there was definitely no one else using a canon flash.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe same, but my 430EXii on 5DII has done similar, while just holding after a few shots all of a sudden the flash has a massive output that rapidly bursts for over a second, no buttons pressed for this to happen, and no one else with even a DSLR around


----------

